
Show HN: Vidrio – a holographic screencasting app - jamesfisher
https://vidr.io/
======
jamesfisher
Hi everyone - I made Vidrio because I saw Tony Stark's holographic display and
thought, "I want that." I made the closest thing that could run on a Mac. I
used Vidrio for some presentations and screencasts, and got some amazing
reactions. Now I'm releasing it for all of you. It's perfect for remote
working via Zoom, screencasts via YouTube, live coding on Twitch, etc. I'm
making it free for all COVID-19 remote working. Let me know what cool videos
and presentations you make with it!

------
catchmeifyoucan
This is really cool! Any plans for a Windows version?

~~~
jamesfisher
Yes! In development :-)

------
notlukesky
Will take this for a spin. Good luck with adoption!

